# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Куплю базы физов РФ для КЦ

## EllaCo

Всем привет, куплю базы номеров телефонов физов РФ для КЦ под белую деятельность.
Если вас интересует постоянный покупатель ваших баз, то это ко мне.
Гарант приветствуется на каждом этапе.

Интересуют:

    Объемы от 1 млн, но лучше 5-10 млн
    Базы интернет-магазинов, аудитория карт лояльности и всякое проявление экономической активности людей, мимо: рандомные базы телефонов, заявки на кредиты, МФО и т.д.
    Цена на объеме до 10 млн - 3-5 копеек за строку, в зависимости от дозвона, отчет приложу
    Перед покупкой нужен будет тест вашей базы 50-100К строк
    Набор данных в базе мало интересует

С предложениями пишите в телеграм @ellacella

----------

